# anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT??



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

I was thinking today about possibly looking into this in the future for my aeb. was wondering who has done it pics and info would be great thanks -nate


----------



## drmerdp (May 11, 2005)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (mk1g60gti)*

ITBs are only for naturally aspirated engines.


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (drmerdp)*

hmm have seen many M3s supercharged with ITBS


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (drmerdp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drmerdp* »_ITBs are only for naturally aspirated engines. 


sorry clearly not true
local example
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (drmerdp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drmerdp* »_ITBs are only for naturally aspirated engines. 








What are you smokin?


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (flyvwguy76)*

i saw a lex that was supercharged on ITBs the video is on the web some where


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (mk1g60gti)*

as evidenced in my sig...i have a project in the works....
wolfgti on here has an itb'd 20v as well
both NA, as they should be


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (silvervdubs99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvervdubs99* »_
both NA, as they should be









ok cool ill be the boosted one








hows yours coming?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (mk1g60gti)*

ITB's can def be ran w/ boost. but i will warn you right now that tuning the car w/ them AND boost is going to be one hell of a chore. for a normal boosted car i estimate about 20hrs easy for tuning, adding itb's i would double the time


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (VWralley)*

yea but this engine wont need to be tuned really w/o itb cause its stock besides fmic for now. it would only need a post itb tune which would be a job for sure but none the less very do able


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (mk1g60gti)*

bump...WANTED ITB 1.8t guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (mk1g60gti)*

I have gotten it done but when it was time to tune them the tuner said that the full throthle is no problem. He said the tuen daily driving is were the trouble is. It would take to much time to get it tuner 100%. So i changed to a RMR intake.
It's not worth the $$ if you have to get someone to tune it for you.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (mk1g60gti)*

this is how we boosted out ABA-16v w/ ITB's


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (OhioBenz)*

what on earth, looks like exhaust manifold attached to intake/ITBs ??


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (mk1g60gti)*

nice smooth equal length to a 3" inlet you can see still loose in the background. Also a second set of injectors is now mounted ahead of the ITB's for staged 4+4 injection. This also allows for WAI with a single or twin nozzle in the plenum at the inlet of this intake....Also where the HKS SSQ BOV is mounted....
Last - it adds sufficient volume to the boosed side to help reduce some lag - and i just hate log manis for a lot of reasons.


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (OhioBenz)*

wild man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta RWD (Aug 4, 2006)

*running ITBs A buddy of mine is running a aba*

A buddy of mine is running a aba/aeb 20V with itbs and a SDS computer and he's making about 287 HP at the crank. Of course it's running on race fuel and 13:1 compression.


_Modified by Jetta RWD at 10:36 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: running ITBs A buddy of mine is running a aba (Jetta RWD)*

hot, pics?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: running ITBs A buddy of mine is running a aba (mk1g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta RWD* »_A buddy of mine is running a aba/aeb 20V with itbs and a SDS computer and he's making about 287 HP at the crank. Of course it's running on race fuel and 13:1 compression.

Where...dyno?

_Quote, originally posted by *mk1g60gti* »_what on earth, looks like exhaust manifold attached to intake/ITBs ??

Its actually an Intake manifold from a Toyota Corolla







.Looking good OhioBenz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have owned 3 20V ITB set ups,the last manifold was modified slightly to help clear the hood of the A4.
This is an old image of the V-1 set up built by James Burlew (zornig)


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

VWMS racer


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (mk1g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1g60gti* »_what on earth, looks like exhaust manifold attached to intake/ITBs ??

It's actually the intake manifold off of a Geo. I found one laying around the shop today.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (idrivemyself)*

The 2000 toyota corolla 1zge has those 4 into 1 equal length runners also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: anyone running ITBs on aeb or other 20vT?? (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_The 2000 toyota corolla 1zge has those 4 into 1 equal length runners also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

rad


----------

